# ارجو المساعدة بشان المقابلة في مصر للطيران



## khaled_nour (7 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو المساعدة من مهندسين الطيران وخصوصا اللي في مصر للطيران امتحنا انجلش ونجحنا فية ومش عارف الامتحان اللي جاي اية واية مستواه وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 مارس 2010)

المفرض يبقى الtechnical
اسئلة فى تخصصك


----------



## virtualknight (9 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع وفعلا سيكون التالي هو امتحان التخصص في الأمور الفنية


----------



## محمد فيصل محمد (9 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم هى النتيجة بتاعت الأنجليزى طلعت أمتى؟*

أنا أمتحنت الأنجليزى يوم 11-2 و كنت عايز أعرف النتيجة هتطلع أمتى
هو أنت أمتحنت أنجليزى أمتى؟
جزاك الله كل خير و باتوفيق بعون الله


----------



## d_a_w_i (10 مارس 2010)

> أنا أمتحنت الأنجليزى يوم 11-2 و كنت عايز أعرف النتيجة هتطلع أمتى
> هو أنت أمتحنت أنجليزى أمتى؟
> جزاك الله كل خير و باتوفيق بعون الله




النتيجة طلعت ومتعلقة عند صالة واحد - مطار القاهرة فى نفس المكان اللى حضرتك قدمت فيه ورقك
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله وابقى طمنًا عملت إيه
بس إفتكر دايماً إن كل اللى ربنا يجيبه هو الخير ​


----------



## khaled_nour (18 مارس 2010)

الحمد لله وربنا يكرم الجميع


----------



## eagle20104 (4 يناير 2011)

*ياريت اي مساعده عندي امتحان بمصر للطيران مهندس كهرباء عاوز اعرف الاسئله عباره عن ايه ارجو الافاده:19:*​


----------



## finding (19 يونيو 2011)

ياريت اى حد يعرف اجابة الاسئلة دى يساعدنى لانى محتاجاها جدا 
Q1.a) Define "Steady state stability" and "transient stability" of a power system.
b) Write down an expression for steady state stability limit for a two interconnected buses system, indicating all the variables and parameters used.
c) Define "the critical clearing time" in a power system stability study.

Q2. a) Draw a clear sketch showing the construction of a single core underground cable.
b) Derive an expression for the dielectric loss of an underground cable in terms of its capacitance, loss angle and the applied voltage and frequency.

Q3. a) Draw a complete equivalent circuit of a power transformer indicating all the variables and parameters.
b) Draw the connection diagram for each of the short circuit and open circuit tests of a transformer indicating the objectives of each test.
c) What is the condition for maximum efficiency of a transformer?

Q4. a) What is the function of a protective relay?
b) Explain using clear sketches the current balance differential protection.
c) What are the main components of a HRC fuse? Describe briefly how it works.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 يونيو 2011)

الافضل ان حضرتك تضيف الاسئلة بقسم القوى الكهربية و ليس هنا


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (20 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك


----------

